# Hip Squat belt



## Thunder46 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey guys who here has used a hip sqaut belt for leg training I'm looking into getting one, I have 2 ruptured disc in my lower back which makes it just about impossible for me to do regular BB squats I have been diagnosed with degenerative disc.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yup, I broke my back and have ruptured disk- this is the way to go!

On a side note, back in the 70's this is the only way part of the soviet Olympic athletes were allowed to squat to avoid injuries. The entire wrestling team had to do this cause they weren't allowed to load up a bar and squat.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey thunder let us know how this goes..I've seen similar but two boxes for feet and plate hangs vertical so legs aren't so far apart or can be by moving boxes farther apart..ib .


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 19, 2013)

That is really interesting.  I would like to try that one time to see how it works for me.


----------



## Thunder46 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey thunder let us know how this goes..I've seen similar but two boxes for feet and plate hangs vertical so legs aren't so far apart or can be by moving boxes farther apart..ib .



I used it with 2 boxes and man does it work my legs have not been that sore in years. We tried plates and then dumbells to see which felt the most comfortable and both worked pretty well


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 19, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> I used it with 2 boxes and man does it work my legs have not been that sore in years. We tried plates and then dumbells to see which felt the most comfortable and both worked pretty well



Dam cool brutha.....pm me where u got yours 
.good change up I think.thanks ib.


----------



## Thunder46 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dam cool brutha.....pm me where u got yours
> .good change up I think.thanks ib.



Sent you a link I have the spud but there is also one called the supersquat hip belt made by ironmind but its alot more expensive


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 20, 2013)

Now what about using a dip / chin belt that holds plates? Looks kinda similar.. same thing??


----------



## Thunder46 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Now what about using a dip / chin belt that holds plates? Looks kinda similar.. same thing??



Yep same thing you could actually use a dip belt


----------

